# hey this is e



## edub420holla (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey I got the sex can I still vegie n if so can I add nuts orgnic choice formula is 8-0-0


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to Rollitup. You can revert it back to veg and stick with veg nutes if you want. I would also clone it now you know it is female.


----------



## blzbob (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey edub welcome to RIU.


----------



## eza82 (Feb 24, 2009)

Gday !....


----------



## yamin (Feb 25, 2009)

hi... best of luck with ur grow


----------

